# white pitbulls



## roleary

I am curious if anyone here can tell me how common deafness is amongst solid white pits, I havent really come across a definitive answer from research, some people say every solid white will be deaf(which is obviously false), some say if they do not have any type of spots or pigment in the inner ear they will be deaf, while some people say that the majority of all whites are not deaf...etc, I know that many deaf pits are white, but does that mean most whites are deaf?


----------



## electricbluesxt

my pup Madison is all white except for a few little brown spots on her ears and on top of her nose there are some brown spots. she can hear clear as a bell, and smarter than ever. she is pure white other than that, her coat and skin. here are a few pics. she is 9 months old today:love2:


----------



## natdidier

I don't know how true the deafness thing is buy Rudy tries to act like it sometimes. She has selective hearing and only pays attention to you when she feels like it.


----------



## SouthKakBully

Not all solid white pits are deaf, but it is a proven fact that APBTs that are more than 80% white are more at risk for deafness than other other colors.


----------



## roleary

hmmm..thanks for the replies, has anyone here heard that a white pitbull with light eyes(blue, green) are more at risk, or is that just heresay? And what about inner ear markings? I am curious because a friend of mine is about to have an allwhite litter (most likely all white) and I am trying to determine what signs I should look for when choosing a pup. Both the mom and dad have good hearing and health but I am not sure about further back in the bloodline.


----------



## texpitbull2

true blooded pits dont have blue or green eyes as far as i know . I would say any pits is at risk if not bred right . BYBs put them at risk every day with line breeding and just poor grounds . you have to look at the hole pic before you will know if a dog is at risk of something .


----------



## jboo101907

hmmm....what does the color of a dog have to do with hearing??


----------



## buzhunter

I don't know how much the health of the dogs ancestors would have to do with it. From what I have heard, deafness is a genetic defect linked to the gene that produces white. If this is true, than I'm sure the more you breed dogs with a lack of pigment, the more chance you will have of the defect showing up. Dalmations have a lot of trouble in this department so I would imagine the same would be true for other breeds.


----------



## bgblok68

I don't remember the reason. Something to do with the pigmentation. But a friend has an all white Boxer and its deaf. She said as far as she knew all white Boxers were deaf. My son's blue APBT was born with the brightest blue eyes I've seen. At around 6 months old they started turning to a yellowish color that they are now at two yrs old.


----------



## jboo101907

That's really interesting. I knew a lot of dalmations had hearing problems but i never knew why. You learn somethin new everyday!


----------



## cherol

roleary said:


> hmmm..thanks for the replies, has anyone here heard that a white pitbull with light eyes(blue, green) are more at risk, or is that just heresay? And what about inner ear markings? I am curious because a friend of mine is about to have an allwhite litter (most likely all white) and I am trying to determine what signs I should look for when choosing a pup. Both the mom and dad have good hearing and health but I am not sure about further back in the bloodline.


just curious, but how does your friend know it's going to be an all white litter?? you can breed the same two dogs at different times and the litters not come out the same. 
alot of pitbull puppies are born with dark blue eyes , but they change colors after a few months. I have always been told blue eyes (in a grown dog) makes them more at risk to be blind... (not neccesarily meaning they will be though).


----------



## maggiesmommie

I have an all white pitbull except for a few brown spots on her ears but she isnt deaf shes just like Natdidier's dog, she pretends shes deaf sometimes and wont listen to a word you say! lol

I was looking at white pitbulls and I found one that was deaf and the other was born without eyes. So I guess it all really depends. But from what I've seen online MOST white dogs of any kind are more at risk of being deaf.


----------



## bgblok68

Make that another white one like that!


----------



## roleary

cherol said:


> just curious, but how does your friend know it's going to be an all white litter?? you can breed the same two dogs at different times and the litters not come out the same.
> alot of pitbull puppies are born with dark blue eyes , but they change colors after a few months. I have always been told blue eyes (in a grown dog) makes them more at risk to be blind... (not neccesarily meaning they will be though).


I guess I just assumed most of the pups would be white since both the mom and pop are almost entirely so, hope that youre right and there is a bit of color diversity, and in response to that post a few back; when i said i wasnt sure about further back in the bloodline I just meant i personally have not checked the pedigree yet, i wouldnt go so far as to refer to the breeder as a "back yard breeder", lol, all the pups are registered and such.


----------



## OUTLAW

It would be nice to see some kind of scientific evidence. If it were so I wouldnt be suprised if they could still read lips due to how smart they are!


----------



## sw_df27

Just because the pups will be registered doesn't mean you friend isn't a BYB........


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

http://www.bestfriends.org/theanimals/pdfs/allpets/deafpets.pdf


----------



## crazy4hicks8487

*White pits*

I have always been told that if the dog is solid white, watch for pink around the eyes which means its albino and everyone i have seen have actually been deaf.


----------



## redsky

It's not very common in our breed. We have a fairly healthy breed.... The deafness tends to be in those dogs that have a solid background lacking pigment or carrying health issues (it wouldn't be hard to find this out because skin issues would be one of the first signs of a health problem). Like most other bad traits you really don't run into problems with hearing and sight until it's been double, triple etc bred.


----------



## Bonnie

crazy4hicks8487 said:


> I have always been told that if the dog is solid white, watch for pink around the eyes which means its albino and everyone i have seen have actually been deaf.


I own a Albino Pitbull and she is not blind or deaf. I seems the chance of defects ane greater in Albinos or white dogs.


----------



## crocro49

texpitbull2 said:


> true blooded pits dont have blue or green eyes as far as i know.


blue eyes seem to pop up in some bloodlines.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [95491] :: *GAMEDOGS INC'S HUGO**

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [140] :: BOYLES' CLYDE THE UNDERTAKER (2XW)

i dunno about shows, but as long as you don't breed for blue eyes, there's no pb to me.*


----------



## momma_of_a_pit

*i think new pup is deaf*

I have a 7 year old white pit with huge brown spots around both eyes & 2 big brown spots on her back. She accidently got bred by a Kerr dog (cow dog) & had some beautiful puppies. I'm getting her fixed soon so figured I would keep a puppy. I wanted the red female w/a few white spots but she was real standoffish & just stayed in the dog house & barked. So I chose a solid white female (fattest of the bunch) b/c she was spunky, great attitude, so loveable, etc. They are now 7 weeks & I didn't really pay that much attention to her hearing at first b/c I know puppies like to ignore! Lol Gootta love that selective hearing. But when I call her name she doesn't turn her head or anything. So I clapped around her head & nothing. Clapped around the others & they turned their head or looked up at me. There is only 1 other pup that is white but his ears are red. He can hear. So I'm concerned my babygirl is deaf. But don't know 100% yet. Anymore tips on how to tell?

On another note my sister had a solid white boxer & he was deaf. I never even put 2 & 2 together until I noticed my babygirl could possibly be deaf.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Momma Lisa has one named Dixie (Performanceknls)
i asked her if Dixie was deaf and she giggled and explained to me that she isn't....


----------



## Trouble's_mom

I have a white blue nose female and she is not deaf(she has one blue mark on her back about 2-3 inches long, and her nose is pigmented)... 
From what I heard the more white a dog has on him the higher the chance of being deaf, in all dog breeds. The gene for white color and deafness is somehow linked. Also I was told that as long as the dog has pigment on its nose and eyes it is less likelly to go deaf or be deaf than an albino dog.


----------



## GTR

crocro49 said:


> blue eyes seem to pop up in some bloodlines.
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [95491] :: *GAMEDOGS INC'S HUGO**
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [140] :: BOYLES' CLYDE THE UNDERTAKER (2XW)
> 
> i dunno about shows, but as long as you don't breed for blue eyes, there's no pb to me.*


*

Wow they look like Tyce! Beware the red and white blue-eyed dogs, they are the devil. Heheh, I need to research Tyce's bloodlines. I need to find his breeder.







*


----------



## NinaThePitbull

GTR said:


> Wow they look like Tyce! Beware the red and white blue-eyed dogs, they are the devil. Heheh, I need to research Tyce's bloodlines. I need to find his breeder.


...for real, nice work crocro, where have you been hiding?


----------



## brandicookie

its really commen well most iv found have been.


----------



## Mrskocurek

*kinda off topic but..*

I have seen a couple of you mention solid white boxers. Someone told me that professional breeders kill solid white boxer puppies when they are born is that true?? He said they say it is bad for the line I just called him to confirm that i heard him right and he said a breeder told him if she gets a solid white boxer puppy she kills it I hope this is not true but does anyone know for sure???


----------



## Firehazard

These sayings about "never breed a blue eyed dog" "never trust a blue eyed dog", "never own a white dog": Was proven by the old timers who coined these lil' game dogs.. Some time back in the Gazette and in Dogworld back in 1999 -2000 there was a breeder in Dallas breeding all white blue eyed APBTS... His dogs were a disaster. Even though he had two dogs with no default in the genotype its still there in the phenotype.. Dominant and recessive and all that.. Recessive becomes dominant when to many traits are alike thus different breeds and so on from INBREEDING. ALL DOGS BREEDS are product of HEAVY inbreeding.. THERE IS NO OTHER WAY TO SINGLE OUT A UNIFORM GENE. I witnessed many great lookin white dogs produce deaf and or blind dogs. I never trusted a blue eyed "pit", then I bought one outta texas.. She was Jeep/Jocko/Redboy so I thought I would add her to the mix... at 9 months old she bit my oldest son bad, around his bicep, police dog fashion. I came home shot the dog, medula oblongata(certified in Euthanasia for all vertebrates), and stitch up my boy. I do not trust any blue eyed dog(APBT/BOXER/BULLDOG), I would just listen to the men of old. I ignored them and listen to people who think they know more than men who created these dogs, once.. Despite anything you hear from people on the street, take Stratton, Colby, and Faron.... read those books then make your own decision. You want a solid white dog "pit bull" quality in athleticism and loyalty, Dogo's a good choice.


----------



## Firehazard

GTR said:


> Wow they look like Tyce! Beware the red and white blue-eyed dogs, they are the devil. Heheh, I need to research Tyce's bloodlines. I need to find his breeder.


See all that Tacoma stuff in there? I already know that perfect stock dogs produce perfect show dogs so does Tacoma, Corvino, so on.... Men who had roll dogs and their offspring in all registeries.. If we stuck to this we would not have man eaters, and political hemhaw on what an APBT (bulldog) should be...


----------



## GTR

Firehazard said:


> These sayings about "never breed a blue eyed dog" "never trust a blue eyed dog", "never own a white dog": Was proven by the old timers who coined these lil' game dogs.. Some time back in the Gazette and in Dogworld back in 1999 -2000 there was a breeder in Dallas breeding all white blue eyed APBTS... His dogs were a disaster. Even though he had two dogs with no default in the genotype its still there in the phenotype.. Dominant and recessive and all that.. Recessive becomes dominant when to many traits are alike thus different breeds and so on from INBREEDING. ALL DOGS BREEDS are product of HEAVY inbreeding.. THERE IS NO OTHER WAY TO SINGLE OUT A UNIFORM GENE. I witnessed many great lookin white dogs produce deaf and or blind dogs. I never trusted a blue eyed "pit", then I bought one outta texas.. She was Jeep/Jocko/Redboy so I thought I would add her to the mix... at 9 months old she bit my oldest son bad, around his bicep, police dog fashion. I came home shot the dog, medula oblongata(certified in Euthanasia for all vertebrates), and stitch up my boy. I do not trust any blue eyed dog(APBT/BOXER/BULLDOG), I would just listen to the men of old. I ignored them and listen to people who think they know more than men who created these dogs, once.. Despite anything you hear from people on the street, take Stratton, Colby, and Faron.... read those books then make your own decision. You want a solid white dog "pit bull" quality in athleticism and loyalty, Dogo's a good choice.


It is very true indeed. Not that the traits are inherently dangerous, the fact that dogs with a hearing/visual handicap are sometimes prone to defensive biting if you spook them.

Here is some extra information:
DDEAF FAQ's


----------



## Coconut

My dog is deaf, and has many black spots on her skin not fur and some are in her ears, she has brown eyes and I haven't heard the eye thing before, but I was told white animals in general have 10% more of a chance to be deaf, I have never met another white pitbull that is deafbut I would think people think it is very common for white pitbulls to be deaf, when in actuality maybe some of those a Dogo's which when one breed is predomenently white I would think many of them would be deaf just because of the odds. hope that makes sense and helps? I always tell people the only reason my dog is deaf is because nothing is allowed to be that perfect, sometimes I think it makes it easier at least she has an excuse to not listen it's worse when you call your dog that can hear and she doesn't come lol! My girls fantastic wouldn't trade her for the world


----------



## raiderhater1785

Blue eyes are a disqualifier against the standard for APBT. All other colours are accepted. Poor Bennett and his green eyes... Gonna make my baby cry!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits

My boy bruiser is partially def not 100% but definetly has problems with hearing the vet deamed its either is his pigment or an infection when he was a pup from the byb who dumped them at the HS -.-'
But as you can see he has quite a bit of brown though on him


----------



## Firehazard

I've researched and worked with Dogos in Oklahoma, comparing hog dogs and bulldogs in function, they have a very low rate of deafness.. The dogs are bred for FUNCTION as is the REAL APBT, So what they have done by selective breeding and curring dogs with undesired traits is; the only all white working dog with minimal health defects... Bull Terriers, AM Bulldogs and Lapahas can be all white and with blue eyes but those dogs are naturally man stoppers any way, these are the dogs that most people who think they want a APBT "pit", really need and want. As far as pit dogs and their direct decendents probably not a good idea to promote white or blue eyes as they are considered disqualifications and undesirable by kennels clubs and old dogmen for a reason.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Oh yea AM Bulldogs are total man stoppers. Our boy was cool on walks with Ryan But If I walked he he was like in super guard mode, he wouldn't let any one close to me at all. He only had the brindle eye patch his body was pure white.


----------



## momma_of_a_pit

I have a white female pit. She is now 4 months old. She was born solid white w/a tiny bit of pigment on her nose. She was deaf, I was sad but knew there was no way I would abandon her. So I did tons of research on deafness & how to train them. At about 2 months old she started getting a few spots on her ears & on her body under her white coat. Slowly but surely she was starting to hear things. She continues getting spots & she has gotten more pigment on her nose. I was amazed. Her hearing is not 100% but 60% better than at first. She can hear a dog barking a mile away. She will hear a noise now before I do & I have great hearing. She does have issues sometimes locating the sound. I read don't ever stop talking to your dog even if they are deaf. So when I started training I did sign language as well as speaking. Even though she is able to hear more now I'm still training her this way. Just thought I would share my story.


----------



## christina60546

Panda is all white minus the spots on his nose, and i think he has black spots on the roof of his mouth, and his eyes are pure blue. he's a "bully" though so is the genetic disorder only in ABPT'S? He is not deaf at all but he can pretend to be


----------



## coppermare

No scientific facts here, just hear say. Always heard solid white will be deaf unless they have some color on their heads.
Most solid white animals are defects of nature or man whichever the case. Reason being is they cannot camofloge (sp) themselves to hunt for food.


----------



## coppermare

kg420 said:


> Oh yea AM Bulldogs are total man stoppers. Our boy was cool on walks with Ryan But If I walked he he was like in super guard mode, he wouldn't let any one close to me at all. He only had the brindle eye patch his body was pure white.


Please explain what is an Am Bulldog?


----------



## Lex's Guardian

roleary said:


> I am curious if anyone here can tell me how common deafness is amongst solid white pits, I havent really come across a definitive answer from research, some people say every solid white will be deaf(which is obviously false), some say if they do not have any type of spots or pigment in the inner ear they will be deaf, while some people say that the majority of all whites are not deaf...etc, I know that many deaf pits are white, but does that mean most whites are deaf?


I've heard of this before but not in dogs, in cats... I'm not sure how legible it is being I've never been around an all white dog or cat


----------



## Lex's Guardian

coppermare said:


> Please explain what is an Am Bulldog?


Good question, it's a variation of the american pitbull terrier bred for trend/appearance.

Unless Krystal is referring to the American Bulldog

I've been on this forum almost a year & it still confuses me time to time


----------



## performanceknls

Deafness in white dogs happens but I do not know a solid statistic but uncommon especially among BYB's who are breeding for the white color.

Am bulldog is American Bulldog, if you still do not know what breed that is do a goggle search  it will pull up pictures


----------



## coppermare

Lex's Guardian said:


> Good question, it's a variation of the american pitbull terrier bred for trend/appearance.
> 
> Unless Krystal is referring to the American Bulldog
> 
> I've been on this forum almost a year & it still confuses me time to time


Thanks, yes I know what an American Bulldog is and looks like, just trying to learn these abbreviations and all the "side" or nicknames.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

coppermare said:


> Thanks, yes I know what an American Bulldog is and looks like, just trying to learn these abbreviations and all the "side" or nicknames.


YW, yeah it gets confusing time to time. Sometimes ppl are referring to american bulldog when they say am bull then other times they're referring to am bully... lol I hate abbreviations


----------



## j-crash

My sister has a deaf dog she rescued. we found her walking around near my mothers work when she was 7-8 weeks old. she is all white and has blue eyes (as an adult). it took us a while to realize that she was deaf  but as soon as the vet saw her he said "oh you have a deaf dog." according to him she is albino and that just about every dog/cat that comes into the office like that is deaf. probably why we found her wandering all by herself im guessing she was just "let go" by a byb


----------



## Buddy's Master

Buddy is not deaf either...

His eyes turned brown before 3 months.


----------



## zohawn

being white has nothing to do with quality. theres plenty of grch white pit dogs


----------



## koeJ007

FH; here is a question for you since I have deep respect for your knowledge. My friend on bbm is offering me a pit. Her female is mostly white with 2 blue eyes which is rather unusual. She has bred her bitch to a brown red nose and has some really beautiful pups. The pup she is offering me has a completely white head, chest and socks while the rest of her body is brown, but there is another sister that is also mostly white like the mom. The mom has no health or aggression issues, but say the one mostly white female does have deafness; what are the chances of the pup she is offering me having hearing probs?

I know the question has a lot of what ifs, but I'm still curious.


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels

Didn't go through all of the pages but I have several who are MOSTLY white and all can hear and they like to make sure I hear them too! LOL!


----------



## missy14144

I have an all white pit except for around his eyes and noes I really would like to know what breed he is I got him when he was 9 months old he is 3 years now and I have no way of getting to his parents to find out help me with this please


----------



## Carriana

missy14144 said:


> I have an all white pit except for around his eyes and noes I really would like to know what breed he is I got him when he was 9 months old he is 3 years now and I have no way of getting to his parents to find out help me with this please


There is no way of knowing breed based on color, appearance or size alone. The only way to definitively determine a dog's breed is by having documented parentage of the dog (i.e. a pedigree).


----------



## Llopez505

Does anyone know where I can find the breeder or owner of these all white pit bulls used to have one looking for one again.


----------



## JoKealoha

i understand you might want a dog that reminds you of an old companion. but APBT breeders do not breed dogs for color. and certainly not colors associated with health concerns. you are asking for trouble if you come across someone who does that.


----------



## Kenaii

JoKealoha said:


> i understand you might want a dog that reminds you of an old companion. but APBT breeders do not breed dogs for color. and certainly not colors associated with health concerns. you are asking for trouble if you come across someone who does that.


:goodpost:



Llopez505 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the breeder or owner of these all white pit bulls used to have one looking for one again.


If I were you, I'd just go to the shelter. There are so many Bully breeds in shelters, you've got a pretty good chance of finding a white one.


----------

